# DOTM Seniors RESULTS!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

First place winner: Puck submitted by CavePaws! 










Tied for Second place: Drifter submitted by Little Brown Jug & Blaze submitted by stajbs!



















Third place goes to: Luke submitted by NewYorkDogue!










All of these winners will be put into the calendar for November 2013! Way to go you guys! 

Thanks to all who participated! :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations you guys. Lovely photo's and lovely dogs.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

congrats guys, it was a very hard bunch to chose from! Gotta love puck's little old man face, love the silver beard and eyebrows hehe. He's gonna make a great Mr November :thumb:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats to the winners! I can't wait for next month!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness. Yall have no idea how much it means to have Drifter there. Thank you for those who voted and congrats to CavePaws, stajbs and NewYorkDogue!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Loving them all here!!! Congrats to everyone!! This is going to be a great calendar. Thanks for the votes for Blaze as well!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with all of the above sentiments-- congrats! Also, I really love this whole calender idea, and that DaneMama is taking on this big project, on top of everything else she is involved with. It is very much appreciated!

(To my dog Luke-- I still miss you, sweet boy...)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you, great pictures. Sorry I didn't get in on this one was not around much.


----------

